# Cramps a month after miscarriage



## sunflower1523

Hi, I'm new to this site, but am really hoping for some advice/info if anyone can help? 
I had a miscarriage on boxing day at nine weeks - first pregnancy :( The doc said it was fine to try again straight away, as long as the bleeding stopped and I felt comfortable. The bleeding stopped a week later and we really wanted to start trying again straight away, so we did, and have 'tried' regularly, every couple of days! It's been just over four weeks, so I would expect that I would have a period at some point soon (it's usually 4-6 weeks after mc right?) Anyway, I've had mild cramps, like the kind you get a day or so before your period, and bloating and gas, for the last 3 or 4 days(at first I thought my period was coming but it hasn't), and only one tiny, tiny drop of brownish blood which happed today. I took a pregnancy test on Saturday (three days ago) and it was negative, but would that have been so soon for it to show up if I am pregnant? Could I be pregnant, or is it more likely that my body is just taking a long lead up to a period (i.e. more prolonged cramping than usual) because or the miscarriage? Could it be implantation cramps and bleeding? I didn't have any of that in the first pregnancy - does your body usually feel the same for every pregnancy?
I'd be so grateful if anyone can respond!
Thanks :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anything is possible. If implantation just occured in the past couple of days then hcg should be detectable in a few days. Good luck


----------



## lilblossom

I agree that if you were indeed implanting than in a couple of days a hpt should detect.

But I can relate to you. I too find this post miscarriage body strange. Prior to this i was really in touch with changes in my body but now every twinge has me second guessing. It has been nearly a full month since my mc and yesterday i was spotting again but it was different in that it wasn't bright red like before. I would have missed it had i not been use to checking every time i wipe now it was so light. My bbt has been elevated for several days and even went up another .1 today. I have only been checking it faithfully for just over a week but shortly after miscarriage it was normal. I also feel bloated last couple days with gas. Leg cramps i had before miscarriage are returning as well as head aches.

Just afraid this is wishful thinking. Tomorrow is a gyn appointment and hopefully he will send me for a quant. test to see where my levels are. Over a week ago the hpt were a faint line i had to really strain to see but was there...this week the line is much darker and showing up faster. Unfortunately never had a neg to tell me these tests are definately new hcg.

Sorry for rambling on but I definately relate to you. good luck and lets hope we both are :bfp::hugs:


----------

